# Newest angels pics



## freak (Oct 15, 2013)

I haven't been on much lately with everything going on but I have been able to keep working on my tanks. Here's some pics of my newest angels in my planted 55 that I've finally been able to get the dosing regime right. They are the white veil fin zebras. Let me know what you all think of the tank and how the plants look.


----------



## IDR (Apr 12, 2014)

That's beautiful!


----------



## freak (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks.


----------

